# Audiology coding



## PamelaJo (Jul 25, 2011)

When testing children we often use the code 92579 VRA. This includes tones and speech awareness. However, sometimes it requires two providers to get this test completed. So that both providers are able to bill for their time, is it ok for one provider to bill 92552/tones and the other provider to bill 92555/speech awareness? If not, is there something that can be billed when it takes the time of two providers in order to complete the test?


----------



## jackson7591 (Jul 28, 2011)

*reference*

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

section 30.3 (page 27) starts discussion regarding audiology services.  Page 30 discusses split coding circumstances


----------



## jsparacino@deltamedix.com (Mar 23, 2016)

*95974*

We received a medicare rejection on 95974. We are using the correct diagnosis code according to the NCD. Is anyone having an issue with this code and reimbursement?


----------

